# Ballmer dismisses Yahoo buyout but open on search



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"Microsoft Corp. is no longer interested in buying all of Yahoo Inc., CEO Steve Ballmer said Wednesday, though he told shareholders that the company would still be "very open" to a collaboration on Internet search. His comments sent Yahoo shares diving more than 20 percent."

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy...0777.html?wpisrc=newsletter&wpisrc=newsletter


----------

